# Can i mix Api bettafix with Api fungus cure??



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello, I bought 5 Betta's from pet land- 3 Male 2 Female, and 3 Pearl scale Goldfish and a Black Telescope and a Gold Mystery Snail. Plus 3 small female Betta's from a local pet shop. First of all, Pet-land employees are so retarded to me. They don't know anything about fish, except from what they learned from their customers. I told the guy who worked there for years and that a goldfish has popeye and he said what is popeye? smh. Also the manager told me Bettafix fixes columnaris, and fish lives without they eyes.Crazy Right. 

Anyway my fish are going through it 2 Betta's died. 1 Male and 1 Female
the female [Kim] was covered with white Cotton like patches which consumed her body the next day and she died due to her not being able to swim to the top for air. 
The male [Denrek] died by always floating at the top, not eating, turned gray and he had this bump bulging from both sides of him right beneath his dorsal fin. 
Now my Yellow/black pearl scale [Mc Rob] has red tiny spots on his skin and is not active as much as the other fish, Still swims around and eats.
The Other female betta [Chloe] has something that's like white and a little puffy coming from her butt hole area, but its not consuming her. Little less active then before. 
My other female [Courtney] has a patch next to her dorsal fin and its healing but idk where it came from shes not active as much. 

Now when i was at pet-land i told the guy my betta died [Denrek] and he felt bad. Better yet he gave me a male betta [Fin] with a case of Fin rot. 
Last My female [Tamera] has red dots on her swimming fin and has a piece of it missing, and a piece of her back fin came off but it has little white dots on it also she sits in the bottom on the tank squeezed under the the aquarium plant and only comes up for air and since she is kinda see through she has something red inside of her where the tail begins. I bought some aquarium salt, fungus cure, bettafix, liquid super ick cure all from API. I have my 4 goldfish and 3 betta in the tank with some fungus cure and aquarium salt. Can Fungus cure be mix with any of those medications?. My fish chloe,fin,and my other betta Murrick which nothing is wrong with him are in separate hospital bowls being treated. What should i do? I Have a filter i always filter and hour before putting them back in, i condition water, make sure its the right temperature and have a thermometer. Always clean net after each fish transport. i clean plants and let them dry fully. what should i do?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

> I have my 4 goldfish and 3 betta in the tank with some fungus cure and aquarium salt


I have to ask, are you housing the goldfish and bettas together in the same tank? If so, I would suggest you do some further research as they are completely incompatible tankmates. That many goldfish are probably going to need to be housed in at least a 50-70 gallon tank. 

If it's columnaris, you are going to need an anti-bacterial and not anti-fungal medication. Columnaris is caused by a bacterial infection (generally caused by poor water quality) and depending on the voracity of the infection, can be fatal in as little as 12-24 hours. 

Bettafix is essentially useless for anything but minor antiseptic purposes. It's just a diluted form of Melafix. While everyone here seems to think it is some kind of toxic time bomb, it is very commonly used on bettas in Australia without harm. You just need to have good surface agitation so that it doesn't coagulate there. 

There's a form stickied at the top of this forum I suggest you fill out, as this will better assist with proper diagnosis and advised treatments.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

i dont see the form you are talking about and i have heard that i should not have that many goldfish in a ten gallon but i didnt know that when i bought them i was given poor information by the petland discount employees... i have to addmit i have gotten attached to my liittle pearlscales but i will glady give them to a more experience person with more space and money because a ten gallon tank is all i have money and space for.. unforntunatly Tamara died as i was typing this her physical appearence did not seem to change how ever she did lose the ability to swim and kept being thrown to the bottom of the tank by the filter i attempted to feed her but she didnt even attempt to eat plus the gold fish were starting to nip at her and she wasnt darting away so i took her out of the tank and put her in a hospital bowl she darted around once or twice and then died shortly there after....:sob: i feel like a horrible person i have now lost 3 fish and i dont want to lose anymore... i do think that kim died of either spores of sparilogina or columnaris what medicine would you recommend? i am almost sure that what chloe has is spores or spralogina cause it was just in one spot and also i forgot to mention that when i took her out of her tank and put her in the hospital bowl with aquarium salt she bled out quite a bit and some of the white dandilion looking thing was gone.. as of now you can see a little of it still there but she still active and eats... my male fin who has fin rot looks like his fins are healing a bit but he has a peice of somthing hanging from the bottom of his gil area he also is active and eating right now i have him in a bowl with fungus cure and aqarium salt... and same with chloe the other two female betta and the four goldfish seem fine and they also are in the ten gallon tank with fugus cure and aqarium salt.. at this point i just want to keep my 3 female betta in the ten gallon and my two males in my 2.5 gallon and give away the gold fish and let my five bettas live happy lives SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP: WHAT SHOULD MY NEXT STEP BE TO KEEP MY REMAINING FISH ALIVE AND WELL???????


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi fishychloe and welcome to the forum. Here are the questions we need you to fill out so we can help you.

Don't use Bettafix. Despite its name, it's actually not a very good product for bettas because it contains an ingredient that could potentially harm a betta's laybrinth organ, the organ they use to breathe air from. Same goes for Melafix. 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but I wanted you to be able to access the questions right away. 

First, you don't have to give away your goldfish if you can provide them with their own large tank. The rule of thumb with goldfish is 10g per fish. So that would be a 40g tank for you, I think. Your goldfish will want to be kept in a cooler temperature of about 72 degrees. Your bettas need to be kept warmer, at around 78 degrees.

Now, your bettas. I'm a little confused. Can you post descriptions and/or photographs of your bettas and their problems, in paragraphs? My eyes need a break from the block of text. @[email protected] (sorry, I have astigmatism so my eyes cross easy with lots of text ><). 

Until I get the answers from the questions, my advice is don't panic. We'll help you through this. I can't guarantee that we can help you heal your fish but I can promise you that we'll give you all the information you need so you'll know what to do the next time. 

For now, don't add any more medications or anything to the water. Look and see if you have the following: several small containers for QT, several 1 gallon jugs.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

Housing 

What size is your tank? 
i have a ten gallon tank and a 2.5 gallon tank

What temperature is your tank?
78 to 80 
Does your tank have a filter? 
yes i have a medium quickflow

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
no just the quickflow

Is your tank heated? 
no i dont have a heater

What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
Right now there are 2 female betta in the ten gallon tank with 4 goldfish

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?

i have fed them pellets flakes and brine shrimp but for the past cuople of days i've been feeding tetra bettamin tropical medley flakes.

How often do you feed your betta fish? 
twice daily once in the 
morning and once at night 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?

well i've only had them less and the tanks less than two weeks and ive done 4 full water changes on the 2.5 gallon and 3 on the 10 gallon...

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?

100

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

water conditioner and for the past couple times i've been aqarium salt.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No i have not had the money to buy a kit and i would have it tested at petland but right now it has fungus cure in it...
Ammonia:?
Nitrite:?
Nitrate:?
pH:?
Hardness:?
Alkalinity: ?

Symptoms and Treatment

How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
One of my smaller Betta is Chloe. Yesterday there was a dandilion looking growth on the bottom of her where she takes a poop. Also one of my other female bettas nipped her tail a bit. when i transferred her to the hospital bowl containing aquarium salt and betta fix. The white growth bleed out and became smaller a bit. My other female Courtney was nipped also and shes been stressed for a while and she doedn't swim as much or flare but she does eat. Now my goldfish Mcrob has red tiny dotd on his skin/scales and his left eye seems to be pooping out a little bit. Also he opens his mouth as if he was breating rapidly and is a bit less active them my other goldfish. And My male betta Fin has fin rot because his fins are curled up and breaking off.Also if you look at him from the bottom you can see a piece of something hanging from his gill area and it looks kinda open. Last my other female betta Tia has something white on her gill area.

How has your betta fish's behavior changed

My goldfish McRob and Courtney my betta are less active.

When did you start noticing the symptoms?

chloe inoticed around about 2 days ago,Fin already had it and mc.rob a few days also and courtney a few days ago.My 3 dead fish, denrek never acted normal ever since i got him he stayed in the corner of the surface, never ate and wasnt very active. Kim my betta died because she was consumed by the white cotton like disease. and she swam with her body at an angle [Head down with tail up] and tamera my other betta died a few hours ago with a red spot by her tail that looked internal and red dots on her swimming fin and white dots on her tail fin that both had a piece missing.

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?

With Aquarium salt, fungus cure, also have a bottle of liquid super ick cure. just incase ! 
Right now i have 2 female betta and 4 gold fish in the ten gallon tank being treated with fungus cure and i have my health male murick in the 2.5 gallon by him self with aqarium salt as a preventative and chloe and fin in seperate bowls with aqarium salt and fungus cure .....


Does your fish have any history of being ill?

No they all seem fine when i got them except for fin who had fin rot and the problem with his gills when i got him...

How old is your fish (approximately)? 
i have no idea but i do know that chloe is a baby only about and inch and courtney is and adult she looks fully grown lastly tia she is in between cgloe and courtney... the gold fish are all about the same age and are not that much bigger then the my make bettas fin and murick i have no idea about I've had all of the no more then a week and a half...

hope this helps you guys a little more so that you can try and help me

also i forgot to mention that i have a gold mystery snail who ive move to a seperate bowl since i started adding salt to the ten galon... Also i had a live plant (green hedge) in my tank which i opted to trow away once the fish started geting sick, i did this because i read that live plant bring fungus in the tank!!!!
In closing i do not have the money or space for a 40 gallon tank so i think the goldfish may have to go......


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yikes, poor you. All your bettas are definitely pretty sick. I can definitely say that Chloe and Courtney are probably nipping each other. Female bettas do best in groups of 4 or more. Any fewer than that and they pick on each other relentlessly until one is too injured to go on. My advice is to remove two of the girls from the 10g and put her in her own tank. Also, if you are going to have to get rid of the goldfish, do it as soon as possible. 

The dandelion growth . . . that sounds like lymphocystis. Remove Chloe and put her in her own tank because lymphocystis is contagious. It's a virus so there is nothing you can do to treat it. No medicines or anything. All you can do is keep the water very clean and feed a high quality diet. Lymphocystis has a very good survivability rate because the fish usually can fight it off on their own but it can take anywhere from one month to several months. If the water becomes dirty, the dandelion growth will become infected and the fish will get very sick so it's important to change the water often.

Courtney will probably be less stressed once she is the only fish in the tank. As soon as you get rid of the goldfish, do a 50% water change and make sure the temperature is 78 degrees. 

Your male betta is, I assume, in the 2.5g? Is that heated? If he is in the 2.5g, then you'll need to change the water like this: 1 50% and 1 100% a week. The cleaner the water, the faster his fins will heal. It sounds like he has some ammonia poisoning so he really needs clean water. Use 1 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon and change the water as I mentioned for 2 weeks. After 14 days, discontinue the salt. 

Can you describe this white thing on Tia's gill? Is it fuzzy? How big is it? I'll need some more info before I know how best to treat Tia, if you don't mind.

Anyway, sorry you will probably have to get rid of your goldfish. I hope this info helps you with your bettas. If you can, take pics of them. That is always helpful in treating them. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyway my fish are going through it 2 Betta's died. 1 Male and 1 Female
the female [Kim] was covered with white Cotton like patches which consumed her body the next day and she died due to her not being able to swim to the top for air. Sounds like fungus..

The male [Denrek] died by always floating at the top, not eating, turned gray and he had this bump bulging from both sides of him right beneath his dorsal fin. 
SBD or a tumor I would think..

Now my Yellow/black pearl scale [Mc Rob] has red tiny spots on his skin and is not active as much as the other fish, Still swims around and eats. it might be Costia - a parasite. The other possiblity is bacteria infection. Little point like hemorrhages under the scales are more likely bacteria infection.

The Other female betta [Chloe] has something that's like white and a little puffy coming from her butt hole area, but its not consuming her. Little less active then before. I would say either lymphocystis as Sakura mentioned, or could it be as simple as the egg spot and the lethargy due to the cold water/ammonia brought on by the goldfish.

My other female [Courtney] has a patch next to her dorsal fin and its healing but idk where it came from shes not active as much. No idea what you mean by patch..

And My male betta Fin has fin rot because his fins are curled up and breaking off.Also if you look at him from the bottom you can see a piece of something hanging from his gill area and it looks kinda open. Could be water quality.. are the edges black/red? Curling of fins usually are due from poor water conditions. Hanging from his gill.. a parasite?

Those are just my guesses, just from what I read (and unfortunately had to read it fast because have to get daughter off to school). I'm sure Sakura has it all under control though, and would listen to her in regards to treatment. Sorry they are all sick, and I hope for a good recovery for them. Best wishes.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Sakura8 for your responses...
okay first off i'm pretty sure that it was my disceased fish kim who nipped courtney as they seemed to be competing to be alpha fish before kim got sick.. right now i have my healthy, active male murick in the 2.5 gallon by himself with only aqarium salt and water conditioner.. The sick male we discussed FIn is in his on hospital bowl with fungus cure and aqarium salt should i stop the fungus cure with him or all of them?? The only 1 not being treated with it is murrick... Right now my bigest concern is for Tia the growth on her face looks bigger today it almost looks like she flaring one gil its white and also i noticed a tiny dot of white fliud coming from it shes not very active... i really want to save her.. And then Chloe the dandilion is still there but shes very active and still eats.. right now i have her in a hospital bowl of about six cups of water with fungus cure and aqarium salt should i continue to treat her this way?? should i keep her in the small bowl?? Fin is in about 5 cups of water wiith the same treatment? lastly my too female betta in the ten galon seem fine courtney who is bigger and older is paying tia no mind neither one of them is flaring or nipping.. do you think once i remove the gold fish courney my start nipping tia again??

I plan to give my goldfish back to the pet shop in a few hours although i must addmit i am a bit worried about mcrob ( the black and yellow pearlscale with the red dots on him and the case of popeye.. but i cant give any of them their own ten gallons.. So right now my plan is to give them up also i would like to have my three female betta in the ten gallon together again and maybe by 2 or 3 more ( in time of course ) and my two male betta in the 2.5 gallon with a divider??? do you think with all that transpired i will still be able to build a sucessful sorority in the ten gallon?? And do you think the two male can live in the 2.5 galon tank divided in to 3 with a male on both ends and plant in the middle to block there veiw?? how should i start treatin tia? or am i treating her issue with the fungus cure?? I am very sorry but i dont have a camera or a way to upload pics but i will try to keep desibing them to you to the best of my ability
One last thing i do have a gold mystery snail who i'm keeping in a seperate bowl being that im treating all the fish with salt... when i first put salt in the tank i had her in there with it for about ten minutes before thinking about it and looking online... I read that it burns them is this true??? should i keep her seperate until i stop using salt???


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you myates... so nobody thinks that what chloe has is spores of sparilogina???? excuse me if the name is spelled wrong but when i was trying to diagnose her i saw some pics on google that looked simular to what she has the only thing is its just in that 1 spot.. As far as fin i'm not sure if the peice i see hanging from the bottom of his gil area is a peice of his own flesh or somthin hanging out of them....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If Murick is healthy, then discontinue the salt... constant salt will do more harm then good for him by affecting his internal organs and when you do need it to treat him, then the effectiveness will be severely lowered.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

sorry for the triple post but i just want to be clear i should not even have 1 gold fish in a ten gallon tank if there are other fish in it or can i keep 1 in there with the bettas?


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

ok myates i wont put anymore salt in his tank....


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

sukura8 im still waiting for your reply i realize that we may be in different time zones so i will keep checking frequently im am looking for a pet store now that will take the goldfish i will udste on how the 2 female bettas are later after i take the gold fish out


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

i have taken my four goldfish to petland and now courtney is happier and swiming around more however tamera is not doing so well her gills look worse there is a cotton like somthing on her right gill and she cant close them all the way what should i treat her with i dont want to lose her or chloe i am now dow to 5 fish from 12 i really want to keep the rest alive and well!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. I'm in the Pacific Standard time zone and I spent the morning doing water changes. >.< Something we're all familiar with . . . 

All right. First, I agree with Myates. For Murick, discontinue the salt. If he's healthy, then the salt may actually do more harm than good. 

For Fin, continue with the salt. How many days do you have left with the Fungus Cure treatment and does it seem to be helping him? If you have only a day or two left OR it does seem to be helping, continue with it. Otherwise, stop the Fungus Cure for Fin.

The problem with saprolegnia is that its symptoms look a lot like the symptoms for columnaris too but the treatment is different for each disease. The best thing you can do for Tia is continue the Fungus Cure in case it saprolegnia AND continue with the salt in case it is columnaris.

Be sure to keep Chloe separated from the others. I believe she may have lymphocystis, which is contagious. Discontinue the Fungus Cure and salt for her and just keep her water super duper clean.

For Tamera, it sounds like she may have developed columnaris. 3 tsps of aquarium salt and lower temps of about 76 degrees for 14 days, along with clean water.

I do believe that once all of your girls are healthy, you can put them back in the 10g, provided you buy at least one more girl so you have 4 betta girls in there. Make sure there are lots of plants (fake or live) and hiding holes for the girls. 

For the boys, they can go in a divided 5g but a 2.5g divided is probably too small.

I don't have any experience with snails but I do think most people remove them when treating with salt. If they're anything like land snails, they might a little sensitive to salt. 

For all of your fish in small containers, it's really important to do 100% daily water changes. I know it's a bit of work but with 5-6 cups of water, the ammonia builds up pretty fast. One way to make this easier is to get a 1 gallon jug such as the kind spring water or milk comes in. Fill with 1 gallon of dechlorinated water and 1-3 tsps of salt (depending on which fish you are treating). Let the salt dissolve. Now you can use the premade water for easy water changes. 

I hope this helps you. If you have any more questions, definitely post. I never go more than half a day without checking in so if I am unable to reply in the afteroon, I will certainly reply before the day is over (uhm, by day is over I guess I mean Pacific Standard Time).

Good luck and hang in there, I know it's a bit overwhelming right now.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

sadly tia died a moment ago her physical appearence didnt relly change much but she couldnt close her gils and stayed at the top and took breaths often I now only have Courtney, Chloe , fin and murick they are all in fungus cure should i change Courtney out of it since i dont see anything wrong with her. should i change the water or put my carbon back in the filter and let it filter out???


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

please Help me keep the rest of my babys alive sakura8


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

ok i am going to do everything you said unfortunatley tia and tamara died already i will change muricks water and put him in with out the salt i will also keep chloe in her hospital bowl with out the fungus cure and salt also i will keep fin in his bowl with the salt and fungus cure and lastly i will keep courtney in the ten gallon by herself until the chloe is well and then i will buy 3 more female betta and add them and chloe at the same time.. do you think i should take courtney out of the fungus cure and salt since there nothing wrong woth her or should i continue being that tia and tamera were housed in the tank with her??? lastly do you know about how long it may take for chloe to get fully better, and is there anything i can do to speed up the process other then keeping her water really clean???


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fishychloe, I'm so sorry to hear about Tia.  I would stop treating Courtney with the Fungus Cure but continue with the AQ salt for 14 days. This should prevent her from getting any infection.

For Chloe, if it's truly lymphocystis, there's nothing else that can be done but wait for a month or more. You may have mentioned this but I can't recall . . . is Chloe eating and does she seem fairly normal overall? Has the dandelion patch spread or has she gotten more patches?


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

no chloe seems fine she eats and swims around the affected area still has a white bump but it is smaller the best way to descibe it is like someone blew away the peltals of the dandilion... courtney orignaly seem fine now that she is alone in the ten gallon however as we speak she is sittin on the bottom of the tank doing nothing could she be depressed or do you think she may have somthing wrong with her that isnt displaying physical signs yet?


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

also courtney does this thing where she curls her body in to a u shape somtime when shes swiming is this normal?
and how should her area look if shes healthy? because i do see some white patches on her gils and under her chin area but i think it may be her pattern


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Does the spot on Chloe look like her eggspot? 








Do you see the white spot on the betta in the picture? That spot is the ovipositor, or eggspot. It's perfectly normal. If this is what Chloe's spot looks like, then she's not sick at all. But if the spot is a lot bigger than this, then she still may be ill. 

When Courtney swims and her body is in the U-shape, does it stay like that for a long time? A lot of bettas do something we like to call a "wiggle" dance, where they bend their bodies back and forth really fast. They do this a lot to gain attention or to ask for food. What color is Courtney? Many darker colored bettas have silvery patches on their gill covers and this is normal but if Courtney's patches look very white and perhaps fuzzy, then that is abnormal.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

that is exacaly where the spot is located on chloe, when it looked like a dandilion it was much bigger but after she bled out it got a little smaller but its still bigger the it should be.... courtney doesnt curl her body for a long and she only does it when im at the glass so i think it may that she asking for food. also she is a dark red with on her dorsle fin and i look at her again and the spots do look silver and there noy fluzzy so i think shes fine!!!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like Chloe may still have something wrong with that area. It's unusual for them to bleed from their eggspot. Continue to keep her in her own tank with clean water and watch to see how she behaves. If she gets lethargic or stops eating, definitely post back.

Also, really glad to hear that Courtney is doing fine.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

ok i definatly will thank you so much your a life saver... i see that you have ten cats wow thats alot of litter lol anyway i have one female cat who is fixed and about a year old.. she just started doing this thing where she poops in the tub any idea why she does this or why every time i give her the toy ball i bought her it ends up in her water ball and then the die turns her water pink why do she do this????


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your fish. Hopefully medication and time will help those remaining. It's hard when you get more than one fish needing treatment, particularly in your case when the symptoms have been so varied. 

I have cats so maybe I can help answer your questions since Sakura has you covered on the fish front. 

If a cat that normally uses its litter tray suddenly doesn't, my first course of action would be to take it to the vet. There are health problems that can cause it (such as a bowel infection) so it's important to cover all your bases in that regard. 

Dirty litter, too small litter tray and having the litter tray in an inappropriate location such as a high traffic area, are all reasons your cat might be finding somewhere else to do her business. 

However, I've found our cats even when they aren't sick will sometimes use the bath as their personal litter tray. I don't know if it's the smell or texture, but it seems that was their other preferred spot if there was some problem with the litter tray. 

Does your cat fetch her toys and carry them in her mouth? One of our male does, so they always end up in places like his food bowl and litter tray. However, maybe she just has been hitting it in there and not been able to get it back out.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

yea either that or she thinks she hiding from me cause i take it from her at night because if i dont i wont get any sleep!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

One of my big male cats always drowns his toys in his water bowl. He'll carry them across the room, drop them in and just sit and stare. I think it's a cat thing.

And another of my males uses the litter box but he has spatial issues. He is under the impression that if his front paws are in the box, his back end must be too. He routinely misses the box that way. >.< We've resorted to placing piddle pads around the boxes to catch the "overflow."

Your kitty is very adorable, fishychloe.


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you sukura8 your cat mo maybe the cutest kiddy i ever saw


----------



## fishychloe (Sep 28, 2011)

Courtney has developed a red circle on her body by her tail simular to what tamera had She doesn't swim around. She still eats but only what's floting by her Please help I don't want to watch her die


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you post a picture of Courtney so we can get a proper look at what it is?

It sounds bacterial, but there are different anti-bacterial medications available for different types of bacteria so it's hard to recommend a course of treatment without some kind of visual.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If she isn't already in it, put Courtney into 1 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon in a little bowl. Pre dissolve the salt before adding Courtney.

fishychloe, it's important to remember to do 100% daily water changes as long as your bettas are in small containers with less than a gallon of water. When all your bettas are healthy again, we'll help you figure out permanent housing and a water change schedule for everyone, okay? Water changes are really important if you want to keep your betta babies healthy.


----------

